
GPS III SV01 Launch Webcast - cjnicholls
https://www.spacex.com/webcast
======
cjnicholls
Postponed until tomorrow

------
rohan1024
What are benefits of GPSIII vs the previous versions

~~~
dogma1138
For civilians not much over the block IIR Modernized satellites but the more
LxC CNAV capable satellites out there the more cm accurate civilian GNSS
coverage we get.

Hopefully if all BIII launches are on schedule will get full L1C and L2C
coverage by 2023 which would allow cm and sub cm accuracy with dual channel
receivers to be used everywhere.

Especially since GPS and Galileo decided to play nice and the compatibility
was agreed upon we will be getting better and better GNSS for general purpose
use.

